# Ryanair's April Fool Joke Today.



## BOXtheFOX (14 Jun 2011)

Ryanair has a new sale on today for travel in September. The problem is that most of the September flights advertised in their so called sale have been pulled from the first week in September. So you can't avail of a large number of the flights as they don't exist!


----------



## bacchus (14 Jun 2011)

And  here we go again.. 
You really seem to have an issue with Ryanair based on previous posts, wonder why you keep looking at their offering ?


----------



## seantheman (14 Jun 2011)

bacchus said:


> And here we go again..
> You really seem to have an issue with Ryanair based on previous posts, wonder why you keep looking at their offering ?


Yeah, was thinking the same myself, maybe he's O'Leary in disguise. After all, publicity is just that,even if it's bad. Anyway BOXtheFOX if you really do hate Ryanair as much as you say, then you may be better sticking with the auld faithful. Sales on at the moment.
http://www.aerlingus.com/travelinformation/weboffersfromireland/30offsummer/


----------



## BOXtheFOX (15 Jun 2011)

No major issues with Ryanair. I have travelled with them about 50 times over the past 5 years. Just very disappointed at the way they treat people and some of the things that they do. It should be a great airline and not just a profitable airline.  I wish it was better than it is as far as customer service is concerned.


----------



## bonza1 (15 Jun 2011)

Well, I love Ryanair, they have got me to many a place on the cheap. But Im afraid I have to agree on this one. We were looking at decent priced flights to Rodez for Sept, early in the year, I didnt book because of work etc, then they disapeared off the system. Oh well, thats Ryanair for you, you win some you lose some.
BUT, yesterday, I got all excited, credit card at the ready, because there was a big sign on Ryanair giving prices for Rodez again!!! Yes, my week in the South of France was back on!! Except it wasnt, There was one flight in Sept, and that was for coming back..... bugger. Foiled again.


----------



## SoylentGreen (15 Jun 2011)

I have to agree also. I am getting some great offers by email from hotel chains such as Ibis, Mercure, Barcelo etc for September. There are also great deals on private apartments starting mid September.  But when I try to match up Ryanair flights to their usual destinations they no longer exist. September is still summertime in lots of places in Europe and an opportunity to grab a few days away.
I would even consider Rodez!!!


----------



## bonza1 (15 Jun 2011)

Please, It was about 300e return for 5 of us, 300 for a week in a south of france campsite and 250 for a car. With a drive of about 3 hours, we were on a winner for a cheap week in Sept, especially for 5 of us. 
Its killing me to see the low prices on thomson, or eurocamp etc and not be able to get there at a decent price. Bah humbug.


----------



## SoylentGreen (21 Jun 2011)

This is what Ryanair had to say about Easyjet. I think they were talking about themselves?
http://www.ryanair.com/ie/news/easyjet-flip-flops-low-fares-punctuality-and-nowhere-airports


----------



## Grizzly (24 Jun 2011)

I have to say that I have gone from looking at the Ryanair website daily to hardly looking at it at all nowadays. I have always taken a holiday abroad in late September but it is depressing to see so many flights discontinued. The remainder of their flights still operating are very expensive.


----------



## seantheman (24 Jun 2011)

Grizzly said:


> I have to say that I have gone from looking at the Ryanair website daily to hardly looking at it at all nowadays. I have always taken a holiday abroad in late September but it is depressing to see so many flights discontinued. The remainder of their flights still operating are very expensive.


Dunno if this is your cup of tea or not but the very first search i tried showed Ryanair Dublin-Alicante Sun 18 sept return Fri 23 sept, no taxes or charges,€105 all in.
Another one Dub-Faro Sun 11 Sept, Faro-Dub Sat 17 Sept €88 all in.
Can't see much wrong with those


----------



## Grizzly (25 Jun 2011)

The Alicante price for two is €211.96 for the basic ticket before booking charges etc. Add on 6 days in either a hotel or apartment and I wonder would you in fact be better off booking with a travel agent. 
Are we going to be stuck with Alicante, Faro, Malaga, Canaries as our holiday destinations from here on out.


----------

